# associated tc4 Vs. Hpi sprint2



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

HEy guys im thinking about getting and onroad car and i was wondering which one you guys like better sprint 2 or the tc4


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

The TC4 for sure, but you should buy this one...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=142155


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

definitley the tc4, there should be no question by anyone about that against the other car you listed, there is just no comparison!


----------

